# Any experience with ordering tanks from Concept aquarium from Calgary?



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can you share an experience with ordering tanks from Concept Aquarium from Calgary?

Any recommendations for a contact to deliver the tank and set in the basement?


Thanks


----------



## harelymike (Apr 18, 2013)

puks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you share an experience with ordering tanks from Concept Aquarium from Calgary?
> 
> ...


Wondering the same thing. Looking for a bigger tank in the fall. Heard there name a few times. They don't have much of a Website.


----------

